# offshore floting rigs



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

does any body go to the floating rigs we go fishing there a lot never been freediving there.I want to any advice


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Top Dawg (1/20/2010)* wont to any advice


Huh?


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to. do you have some advice ( sorry type o)


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

heres my advice, WATCH OUT FOR THE BIG ASS SHARKS.


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks they do get huge out there.Have you ever been spearfishing out there


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Top Dawg (1/20/2010)**I want to do you. have some advice*( sorry type o)


It's Brandy sending clay-dough another love letter. lol


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I ment that I want to---do you have some advice


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

There would be NO WAY IN HELL I would get in the water around those deep water rigs. I Tuna fish out there alot and have seen some monsters and it probably wouldnt be a problem if you knew they werent there but they seem to come out of nowhere. Last time we were out there we have a 100 pd YF at the back of the boat and a 350 pd Mako cut it in half at about 30 Mph, Didnt even see it till the last second. It came right out from under the boat and sliced it in half.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey top dawg, check the spearfishing section on here, and look for a whole pos about it. 

It isdone all the time by LA guys and the Hell Divers have perfected it. But there are a lot of dangers worse than sharks. I posted a link to a SpearBaord post titled "100 ways for a rig diver to die"

Check it out. Floaters are not as good as regular rigs. Suction stabilizers, and no "inside" shelter...wich is where there are less sharks. Outsiside the legs is where they say there cruising around more.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And hey man...you got moxy boy!It's goodseein someone so young gun ho about it! You should come to the spearfishing seminar (free) at MBT...heres the link on face book for it

http://www.facebook.com/#/event.php?eid=277811021220&ref=mf

And heres the link to our Team Chunky Love web page on face book...got some good spearfishing pics.

http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Pensacola-FL/Team-Chunky-Love/245283169193


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

> *Top Dawg (1/20/2010)*thanks they do get huge out there.Have you ever been spearfishing out there








I have been freediving-spearfishing deep water oil rigs a few times last year.The deepest we were on was in about 1000 fw.

Yes,sharks are there I've seen plenty in 3-13ft range. The first thing I've seen when I jumped into the water on every trip we made was a shark.There were mostly circling around the rig and not aggressive except a few smaller once, but a little punch helped keep them away. I remember I was trying to count them and ended up with over 20-30 sharks in sight. Dusky,Black tip and I dont know what else was out there. My buddies were on scuba diving inside of the rigs(well over 200ft on air),while I was outside freediving looking for pelagic(which I unfortunately haven't seen) The top layer of murky water around 20ft deep a then it opened to over 100ft of viz.in the nice blue water. We got some cobia,huge AJ's, lobsters but we weren't lucky with pelagic I guess because of we weren't in deep-deep waters(1000ft not enough for tunas?) and that dirty layer on top.

Be careful out there it is not just sharks,we had a pretty strong current on one trip and I had to tied a rope to the structure and hold on it while resting between freedives. I also hit a round pipe on my ascent really hard, it cut my hair off and split open my scalp even I had a 3.5mil hood on so you better keep your hand over head or look up.For a freediving in my view a nice clear blue water can make you easy forget how deep you are, and force you to go a few feet deeper...the pipe below looks so close I can go there and there is another one is not much deeper and so on, and then I ended up at 120ft even I was planning don't go below 80ft since you have to swim up very carefully and slow if you don't want to smash your skull and your ascent takes a little bit longer then usually. 

Don't forget a buddy when you freediving..

I'll try to post a video from this oil rig.Its very bad because the new wide angle lens I put on my camera was leaking and getting foggy - those dark shadows are sharks the viz was well over 100ft


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I have hit a rig 60+ miles out of Dauphin Island. Not all that deep (350 I think), but very clear blue water. Monster AJs all over the place. I enjoy the rig diving, but it adds several more danger factors. I had an AJ try to wrap me to a rig leg....he almost succeeded.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *jan1974 (1/21/2010)* My buddies were on scuba diving inside of the rigs(well over 200ft on air)




Sounds like a bad combo. Considering they'd be narc'd out of their minds and air is toxic around 218 ft. Just my opinion though.



I'd read up on clays post because that's got a lot of good info on the dangers of rig diving. I'd avoid the floating rigs because that have big suction jets (or something like that) to keep them in place and I've been told they can suck you in them. You'll see more fish on a regular rig because there is more structure. If you are serious about doing it make sure you plan it out pretty good. I'd have at least one safety diver and one other guy free diving with you. Good luck and have fun


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

> *Pierce07 (1/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jan1974 (1/21/2010)* My buddies were on scuba diving inside of the rigs(well over 200ft on air)
> ...










They usually do 4 dives and each is close to or over 200ft. One of my friends hit the bottom at the Oriskany on air and he said didn't observe any problem with narc. while the other guy I know is getting narc'd at 150ft. Toxicity of O2 just affects everybody differently I guess. The deepest dive on air is 509ft that's really crazy....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweetvid Jan...whole school of sharks!

Heres a vid of a rig Brandy, Flyinfishr, Sniper and I dove in AL during a tourney. Was not a deep one. But give you an ides of what its like here with other boatts, and surfacecurrents trying to push you up againts it. That something you don't have to deal with ob a submerged reef, just rigs.

<font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#999999"><br/><a style="font: Verdana" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=52269863">SPEARFISHING ON THE OIL RIGS</a><br/>



<br/><a style="font: Verdana" href="http://www.myspace.com/teamchunkylove">Clay</a> | <a style="font: Verdana" href="http://vids.myspace.com">MySpace Video</a></font>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

dang, couldnt get the vid to embed on Brandys laptop


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I freedive. should I still go.


----------

